# Bacon with Pops Brine



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2012)

I started this Bacon Oct. 26.  It started out about 12lbs I think.  I always use pops brine and it turns out fantastic this time I thought I would try a little maple syrup:

2 Gallons water

2 Cups Kosher Salt

1 Cup Maple Sryup

1/2 Cup Brown Sugar

2 TBSP Pink Salt

I took it out last night rinsed and put in the fridge to dry over night.  I just put it in the MES @ 100 and lit one end of the AMAZN with Maple pellets.













002.JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Nov 11, 2012






Here it is just getting started!  I will probably let this go for 10 hours or so.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

Interested in the outcome.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2012)

no cure?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 12, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> no cure?


NO CURE??


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2012)

Oops sorry guys I missed the most important ingredient when typing the post.  I had 2 TBSP of Pink Salt in the brine and edited the list up top.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a shot of the bacon when it came out last night.  It was getting late so I snapped a quick pic then into the fridge for the night.













001.JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Nov 12, 2012






Sliced pics will be up in the next few days!!

Thought I would add a little bearview to wish him a speedy recovery.













003.JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 12, 2012)

I want to try Pop's brine one of these times. I have been using a dry cure that T Johnson posted some time ago and have been happy with it. I'm used to getting something the way I like it and repeat.repeat.....repeat. Need to expand my horizons as they say.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like some great Bacon. Pops Brine is the easiest method there is for makin' Bacon...JJ


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> I want to try Pop's brine one of these times. I have been using a dry cure that T Johnson posted some time ago and have been happy with it. I'm used to getting something the way I like it and repeat.repeat.....repeat. Need to expand my horizons as they say.


I agree with repeat repeat repeat that's why I always use Pops brine method!  Its so easy!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2012)

Great Looking Bacon!!

It took me many batches to "Tweak" my recipe, and I don't deviate from it.

I'll have to try Pops brine recipe and compare it

TJ


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 12, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Oops sorry guys I missed the most important ingredient when typing the post.  I had 2 TBSP of Pink Salt in the brine and edited the list up top.  Sorry for any confusion.


No problem.. 

It looks fantastic! Whet was the final IT? Did you just leave it at 100 the whole smoke?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> BlueBombersfan said:
> 
> 
> > Oops sorry guys I missed the most important ingredient when typing the post.  I had 2 TBSP of Pink Salt in the brine and edited the list up top.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


I left it @ 100 for the first few hours then bumped up to 130 for the rest of the day.


----------



## elsos (Jun 28, 2013)

MMM, I just bought some belly; can't wait to do a bacon myself!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So does anyone use Pops Brine and do a cold smoke the entire time? Cold smoking in the summer here is between 90-115, unless we use ice blocks.

What is the difference between cold smoking and cooking at about 130 or cooking higher temps when you end up frying the bacon before serving?

-E


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2013)

There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.

Here is what I understand, max heat allowable is approx 140 degrees. The warmer the bacon the better the smoke holds on, but you don't want to "Cook" it or render the fat. So from what I have seen some do cold smoke with a smoke generator the entire smoke. Some of the more seasoned veterans do extended smokes gradually increasing the temp from 100 to approx 140 carefully watching to not render the bacon. Some small amounts of weigh loss are generally given to loss of water from curing. Less than 5% seems acceptable.

Cold smoking can but doesn't require a cooling medium like ice. More normally its achieved by just using a smoke generator with no additional heat from the smoker.

If you still have questions and don't we all I would suggest you read either:

Bearcarvers Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Craigs Tutorial (Pops Brine)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

These guys are ahead of the curve on makin bacon.

Hope it helps.


----------



## elsos (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you Foam!  And you posted links, very helpful.  This site is the best, everyone's contributions have made it possible for me to even attempt cooking in the smoker.
I think I'll do Pop's brine because of time restraints, and I wont be so timid smoking bacon in Phoenix during the summer.


----------

